# Those of you with large signatures



## Chris

Please tone them down. I will be at-will ninja-editing them in the meantime.


----------



## Leon

everytime i hobble over to the HC forums and the BoogieBoard, that's all i see... mega signatures. most of them seem to be just a place where people either spam things they're selling or showing off their gear. it's rather nice to see just forum content here instead of all that garbage!


----------



## Chris

Leon's sig size = 

Regor's sig size = On the ol' choppin' block.


----------



## bostjan

Better?


----------



## darren

I have sigs turned off for that very reason. People just put too much junk in them. Leave it in your profile where it's optional, instead of polluting every thread you post in with excess noise.


----------



## Regor

Chris said:


> Leon's sig size =
> 
> Regor's sig size = On the ol' choppin' block.



What is the 'allowed' size?


----------



## D-EJ915

I just put my guitars in mine, and the tuning...and the fact that I <3 anime, lol.


----------



## Chris

Regor said:


> What is the 'allowed' size?



Small and presentable. 

Look at it this way. In the attached pic, the red block is the necessary stuff, the content of your post. The yellow box is extra space that's taken up every time you post by your sig. It's not "bad", per se, and I know tons of other forums allow big ol' sigs, but they drive me friggin' nuts.

Call it a pet peeve of mine, but where I'm not much of a forum nazi (I don't think so anyhow ) I am indeed a sig-nazi.


----------



## Chris

D-EJ915 said:


> I just put my guitars in mine, and the tuning...and the fact that I <3 anime, lol.



Your sig is just fine. Small text, right justified, away from the general "content".


----------



## Kevan

I'm a sig-nazi too.
On ProjectGuitar.com, we allow (2) lines of text. No images. If you're a site-contribuiting vendor, you may include a text link to your site. Large font sizes and other things are trimmed as they are discovered. 
Members get 1 warning. 2nd warning is a 2-week suspension. (I'm not called 'The Moderator From Hell' over there because I'm all puppies and cupcakes.)

People bitch and moan at first, but soon realize how nice it is to not scroll thru 8 pages of signatures, banner-atures, and spam-atures to get to the one post that says:
"  "

+1 to Darren's post.


----------



## Chris

2 week ban for sigs?

A little extreme, isn't it, Glen?


----------



## Mastodon

Is this okay?


----------



## God Hand Apostle

You know, the thread title is cut off and reads "Those of you with large" 

...and I thought, "Oh! This thread is about me!" DONG!


----------



## Michael

I hope mine's alright.


----------



## D-EJ915

If your sig pic's bigger than the rather large specifics over at gaia your account gets banned, period, lol.


----------



## bostjan

Can't you just make a maximum size and have that be that?


----------



## Regor

Chris said:


> Small and presentable.
> 
> Look at it this way. In the attached pic, the red block is the necessary stuff, the content of your post. The yellow box is extra space that's taken up every time you post by your sig. It's not "bad", per se, and I know tons of other forums allow big ol' sigs, but they drive me friggin' nuts.
> 
> Call it a pet peeve of mine, but where I'm not much of a forum nazi (I don't think so anyhow ) I am indeed a sig-nazi.



Well, if you're going to be the sig nazi, then tell me what an acceptable size limit is. Otherwise, I'm a sig whore and I like 'em big and attention grabbing. So unless you can tell me a 'limit', I can't do shit about it yet. Not to mention with the amount of stuff that gets put at the left under our names, there's tons of wasted space, IMO. So why not have a sig that accounts for that. Look at all the wasted space at the bottom of bostjan's post right above me. That's prime advertising real estate.


Respectfully yours,
~Sig Whore


----------



## Kevan

Chris said:


> 2 week ban for sigs?
> 
> A little extreme, isn't it, Glen?


You'd be amazed at how quickly rules are adhered to when there's only 2 strikes available instead of three.

Also, unlike...ahem...."him", we actually send a notice (email and PM) to the member when we suspend them. We don't just do it, then say nothing and let it be a big surprise.
 
I may be an asshole, but I'm not gaping.


----------



## Regor

Is this better Chris?


----------



## Scott

Regor said:


> Is this better Chris?



Damn conformist.

FIGHT THE POWER!


----------



## D-EJ915

I made a joke sig at another forum one time, it was seriously like 10 posts long, I said I was going to remove it but the admin did anyway T_T I didn't save somethings from it so I had to make a new one, lol.


----------



## Shannon

scott said:


> Damn conformist.
> 
> FIGHT THE POWER!


That's enough out of you, Lefty. Get back in line or you get no Jello. Everyone loves jello. 

[action=Shannon]cracks the whip.[/action]


----------



## noodles

Is my signature too big?


----------



## Chris

Regor said:


> Well, if you're going to be the sig nazi, then tell me what an acceptable size limit is. Otherwise, I'm a sig whore and I like 'em big and attention grabbing. So unless you can tell me a 'limit', I can't do shit about it yet. Not to mention with the amount of stuff that gets put at the left under our names, there's tons of wasted space, IMO. So why not have a sig that accounts for that. Look at all the wasted space at the bottom of bostjan's post right above me. That's prime advertising real estate.
> 
> 
> Respectfully yours,
> ~Sig Whore



Who the fuck is Manticore, and why must I see their logo every time you post? 

My forum isn't for advertising. Sigs should be about you. If YOU have a website, rock on, but the big ol' pics for some other band are nothx.


----------



## nitelightboy

Shannon said:


> That's enough out of you, Lefty. Get back in line or you get no Jello. Everyone loves jello.
> 
> [action=Shannon]cracks the whip.[/action]




I don't love jello.

Actually I like yogurt. Yum!


----------



## Popsyche

So I guess my troop of rolling smilies have to go! (Soon) Sad, I kinda liked them!


----------



## Regor

Chris said:


> Who the fuck is Manticore, and why must I see their logo every time you post?



Because they're a kick ass power metal band from Denmark who sent myself and my brother 2 of their tour T-shirts while I was going thru chemotherapy along with a get well letter, and I eventually met the whole band last year at ProgPower USA VI and they're really great guys and I want the whole world to know about them, and I'm also a member of their street team, which involves getting the word out about their band.

*inhales*

Fine, I'll change it.


----------



## Chris

You KNOW I'm going to nazi that. Take your bigass sig anywhere else. 

Sevenstring.org - Land Of The Small Peened Irish Admin, And Similar Sized Sigs!


----------



## Scott

[action=Scott]puts wee-wee up against chris' sig to compare[/action]


You poor bastard


----------



## nyck

darren said:


> I have sigs turned off for that very reason. People just put too much junk in them. Leave it in your profile where it's optional, instead of polluting every thread you post in with excess noise.


You're my hero


----------



## Regor

I reduced it down to one image, OK?


----------



## Chris

Don't make me force you to use Richard Simmons for a month, fucker.


----------



## Regor

Ok, I had my fun... I'll tone it down now. 

Is this ok?


----------



## TheReal7

[action=TheReal7]**quicky runs to photoshop to make his signature look transparent in hopes it won't be noticed**[/action]


----------



## Scott

TheReal7 said:


> [action=TheReal7]**quicky runs to photoshop to make his signature look transparent in hopes it won't be noticed**[/action]



what signature?


----------



## garcia3441

Shannon said:


> That's enough out of you, Lefty. Get back in line or you get no Jello. Everyone loves jello.
> 
> [action=Shannon]cracks the whip.[/action]


Can I have his jello???


----------



## Scott

No.

Cant have my kool-aid either ass wipe!


----------



## garcia3441

Scott said:


> No.
> 
> Cant have my kool-aid either ass wipe!



I'll trade you: my kool-aid for your jello.


----------



## dpm

I'm getting scared. Might have to lose mine 

Fixed


----------



## bostjan

lmfao! I need a magnifying glass to see that, Dan! I'm sure you could make it a *little* bigger.  Now I think the mods have the biggest sig's.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

@ DPM with that sig. Ha ha!



nitelightboy said:


> I don't love jello.
> 
> Actually I like yogurt. Yum!



You like the man yogurt, biz-nitch!


----------



## b3n

This thread does not apply to me.







That is all.


----------



## Drew

not all of us. 

I'm kinda anti-sig, too. Sure, it's good to share something with the world, but if I have to see it EVERY FUCKING TIME YOU POST, it gets a little old, you know? 

Rog, a "Check out this band" thread about Manticore might be in order, bro - I remember you talking about that, that's pretty damned cool of them.


----------



## Regor

What I don't get is why even have a 'signature' feature then? I mean, if you're going to put something into a signature, then you want people to see it obviously, right? So why make it small?  



ehh... whatever.  I changed it. I'm over it.


----------



## Drew

small and concise = tasteful

large and overbearing = more signature than content. See Tabcrawler's forums (if they haven't crashed again)


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

lol @ dans sig  nice work. i havent had a signature since chris super ninja modded mine... now its all gone


----------



## Chris

Regor said:


> What I don't get is why even have a 'signature' feature then? I mean, if you're going to put something into a signature, then you want people to see it obviously, right? So why make it small?
> 
> 
> 
> ehh... whatever.  I changed it. I'm over it.



Because your signature is if people want to know a little more about you; a quote, your webpage, etc. It's not a place, at least on my forum, for 640x480 ads for your friend's band every time you post. 

If you want to "support" Manticore, or want to drum up JustDefy traffic, use this:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/toplist.php

I created that JUST for that purpose, MONTHS ago. It puts your band, and your buddy's band on the i0-million-hit-per-month *front page*. If that's not enough for you, I really don't know what to tell you dude. I like signatures. If someone has a website I usually check it out. I don't need a 640x480 animated JustDefy logo to be interested in your site man, I'd have gone there anyhow.


----------



## Chris

Really.


----------



## Chris

How rediculous


----------



## Chris

Would it be if


----------



## Chris

This was my sig every time I posted?


----------



## Scott

I'd rather that over your post-whoring!


----------



## Regor

Chris said:


> Because your signature is if people want to know a little more about you; a quote, your webpage, etc. It's not a place, at least on my forum, for 640x480 ads for your friend's band every time you post.
> 
> If you want to "support" Manticore, or want to drum up JustDefy traffic, use this:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/toplist.php
> 
> I created that JUST for that purpose, MONTHS ago. It puts your band, and your buddy's band on the i0-million-hit-per-month *front page*. If that's not enough for you, I really don't know what to tell you dude. I like signatures. If someone has a website I usually check it out. I don't need a 640x480 animated JustDefy logo to be interested in your site man, I'd have gone there anyhow.



I didn't know the average person can put their stuff up there.
You made your point. I changed it. Back to the fun.


----------



## D-EJ915

Chris said:


> This was my sig every time I posted?


Doesn't bother me if it's actually in your sig, lol.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy

i like it


----------



## skattabrain

the other extreme is jemsite ... no sigs ... i hate that and i'll tell you why ... i like to see what my seven string brethren are doing outside this site. when bored it's cool to check out others sites, especially the regulars.

i hope mine isn't too big


----------



## nitelightboy

Those are some scary ass pics of you Chris. Please try to look cooler, as you are the Admin. on one of the coolest sites around. Thank you in advance from all of us at ss.org.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

^  Fuckin' asshole, ha ha. Gotta love him.


----------



## Popsyche

I don't frequent many groups, but I must say that this one has the best layout. Some of them look like refugees from the punch card era. (That Ibanez forum is a good example.) If Chris did all this, more power to him! This site looks cool and has great features.


----------



## Drew

skattabrain said:


> the other extreme is jemsite ... no sigs ... i hate that and i'll tell you why ... i like to see what my seven string brethren are doing outside this site. when bored it's cool to check out others sites, especially the regulars.
> 
> i hope mine isn't too big




I actually like that about Jemsite. You wanna see what people are up to outside of the forums? Visit their websites, there's a handy link in their profile. 

Your sig? Actually, I've been meaning to trim it. I'll give you first crack, though - We already know your username, no need to post it twice. Also, three direct links to mp3's are overkill when a single link to a "Music" page would suffice. Don't have one? Write one, it'll take you a couple minutes tops. Really, there's no reason a signature should be more than two lines long.


----------



## Chris

nitelightboy said:


> Those are some scary ass pics of you Chris. Please try to look cooler, as you are the Admin. on one of the coolest sites around. Thank you in advance from all of us at ss.org.



I save the naked pics for you, sweetcheeks.


----------



## metalfiend666

Chris said:


> I save the naked pics for you, sweetcheeks.


 
You know Mind Riot's thread about us stagnating as it's all death metal, I think he actually meant to say the arsebandits are taking over (or in Chris' case he actually is in charge).


----------



## Chris

metalfiend666 said:


> You know Mind Riot's thread about us stagnating as it's all death metal, I think he actually meant to say the arsebandits are taking over (or in Chris' case he actually is in charge).



 I hate you.


----------



## nitelightboy

metalfiend666 said:


> You know Mind Riot's thread about us stagnating as it's all death metal, I think he actually meant to say the arsebandits are taking over (or in Chris' case he actually is in charge).




What's an arsebandit??? Is that something like a pudding pusher??? Or a Chris Quigly??


----------



## Chris

nitelightboy said:


> What's an arsebandit??? Is that something like a pudding pusher??? Or a Chris Quigly??



You spelled my name wrong, damnit!

You are SO lucky I'm at work and can't google pics of buttplugs and shit to change your avatar to.


----------



## nitelightboy

Chris said:


> You spelled my name wrong, damnit!
> 
> You are SO lucky I'm at work and can't google pics of buttplugs and shit to change your avatar to.




Sorry about the name. But I can wait until you get home and take pics of your private stash. And nothing's worse than that Richard Simmons avatar, so I welcome your butt plugs....god that doesn't sound right...


----------



## metalfiend666

nitelightboy said:


> What's an arsebandit???


 
A homosexual, poofta, uphill gardener, fudge packer, tailgunner, nancy, queer, fag, you get the idea.



nitelightboy said:


> so I welcome your butt plugs....god that doesn't sound right...


 
Point proved...


----------



## nitelightboy

metalfiend666 said:


> A homosexual, poofta, uphill gardener, fudge packer, tailgunner, nancy, queer, fag, you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Point proved...





You English guys sure have alot of strange ways to describe some of the "core" group here on ss.org...


----------



## metalfiend666

nitelightboy said:


> You English guys sure have alot of strange ways to describe some of the "core" group here on ss.org...


 
Yeah, well we've got a couple of thousand years head start on you yanks.


----------



## nitelightboy

metalfiend666 said:


> Yeah, well we've got a couple of thousand years head start on you yanks.




And most Englishmen are gay


----------



## metalfiend666

nitelightboy said:


> And most Englishmen are gay


 
Nah, just most of the famous ones. More pussy for the rest of us.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

metalfiend666 said:


> Nah, just most of the famous ones. More pussy for the rest of us.


Here's your British pussy. You're welcome to it. 







Metalfiend... the question is, are YOU being served?


----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## The Dark Wolf

I will take this off you Limey buggers' hands, however. Drew be damned!


----------



## Drew

She's MINE! Get your scheeming hands off!


----------



## noodles

Drew said:


> She's MINE! Get your scheeming hands off!








We wants the preciousssss...RAAAAARR!


----------



## nitelightboy

Wow, put some chin pubes on that thing and it could be a perfect match to Drew's last "Euro hottie"


----------



## Regor

noodles said:


>



[action=Regor]waits for the photoshopping of noodles' screaming head on a Gollum body.[/action]


----------



## metalfiend666

The Dark Wolf said:


> Here's your British pussy. You're welcome to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metalfiend... the question is, are YOU being served?


 
I'll pass on Mrs Slocombe thank you. I have much younger, hotter chicks to chase after. Now if only I could get my psycho ex to leave me alone...


----------



## telecaster90

Great thread! Easily the best forum I go to


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

is my sig okay?


----------



## Chris




----------



## Leon

the animated smiley's are a bit obnoxious, but that might just be me.


----------



## Scott

All_¥our_Bass said:


> is my sig okay?



I think your sig is the first one i've seen with a quote from another forum member.


Groundbraking.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Scott said:


> I think your sig is the first one i've seen with a quote from another forum member.
> 
> 
> Groundbraking.



Not exactly, there's a ton of people with stuff like that at talkbass.com, sometimes the quotes are really from another forum member, other times it's a quote from a celebrity or guitar hero or something who's name has been inserted into the QUOTE tag.


----------



## Scott

I meant on ss.org


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Scott said:


> I meant on ss.org


okies



Leon said:


> the animated smiley's are a bit obnoxious, but that might just be me


 
I think they look funny, plus they add a lil' flavor.



Homer Jay Simpson said:


> Mmm... ss.org smileys.


 

Some opportunity's are too good to pass up.


 That gives me an idea-a signature library-like you can save X amount of sigs and change them whenever you wish without deleting the other ones.


----------



## b3n

Leon said:


> the animated smiley's are a bit obnoxious, but that might just be me.



 

I agree.


----------



## Chris

Notepad. 

Please remove that quote though. It's funny in OT, but I'd rather not have it in the general forums.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Chris said:


> Notepad.
> 
> Please remove that quote though. It's funny in OT, but I'd rather not have it in the general forums.


I'm meant on ss.org so I could change it anywhere that has an inernet connection.

If you insist...


----------



## The Dark Wolf

All_¥our_Bass said:


> I'm meant on ss.org so I could change it anywhere that has an inernet connection.
> 
> If you insist...


At least he was polite to you. You should see the way he talks to the rest of us losers.


----------



## Chris

The Dark Wolf said:


> At least he was polite to you. You should see the way he talks to the rest of us losers.



Shut the fuck up, or I'll beat you with the rubber hose some more. I am nice to everyone.


----------



## Leon

All_¥our_Bass said:


> I'm meant on ss.org so I could change it anywhere that has an inernet connection.
> 
> If you insist...


email them to yourself


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Chris said:


> Shut the fuck up, or I'll beat you with the rubber hose some more. I am nice to everyone.


See what I mean?


----------



## b3n

Dude get up off your knees.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

b3n said:


> Dude get up off your knees.


^
Our beloved Adminishredder... =
V






"It puts the lotion on its skin, or it gets the hose again!"


----------



## Popsyche

^   I love that movie!


----------



## nitelightboy

I could almost imagine Chris keeping Drew down in that basement.

The only thing that scares me is that I can almost imagine Drew putting the lotion on his skin,but only in a particular area so Chris could wear him as.....

I'll stop before I get another Richard Simmons avatar.....


----------



## eaeolian

nitelightboy said:


> I could almost imagine Chris keeping Drew down in that basement.
> 
> The only thing that scares me is that I can almost imagine Drew putting the lotion on his skin,but only in a particular area so Chris could wear him as.....
> 
> I'll stop before I get another Richard Simmons avatar.....



Oh, come on, you loved that avatar...


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Sometimes I just love that NLB bastard!


----------



## nitelightboy

The Dark Wolf said:


> Sometimes I just love that NLB bastard!




Sometimes???? You lying SOB!! You love me all the time, 'til death do us fart


----------

